# Dog not wanting to go out for a walk



## Charliebear22 (Dec 27, 2012)

I know its cold and miserable out there but my dog hides when he sees me get my coat on! He goes in his cage and refuses to come out at walk time! I don't know why he does this, he seems to enjoy it when we do go out. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, my miniature Dachshund hates his coat going on and off, so runs off. He hid in a cupboard once.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My yorkie will only wear a coat that has no sleeves and doesn't go over her head. Maybe it is something as small as the sound of Velcro etc?


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh yes! Betty frequently runs off to her bed when it comes to going for a walk. Like you say, she is fine once out, but will run and hide when she sees me grab her collar! 

I noticed that it might be due to the fact that most of her harnesses have rubbed her in some way or another, which I hadn't always noticed right away. So walking was actually causing her some discomfort! I have managed to make her a harness which doesnt rub but I think it will be a while before she stops associating walking with pain. 

Is there something similar you might be able to connect her reaction to?


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> Yes, my miniature Dachshund hates his coat going on and off, so runs off. He hid in a cupboard once.


That looks familiar!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

perhaps they're trying to tell you they don't need a coat


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes. When Harvey hasn't been feeling great, he doesn't like going out for a walk. He has been known to hide in Bruno's crate, and in the shower cubicle (smallest shower in the world!).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango ( mini wirehaired Daxie ) doesn't mind a coat, she wears a light one in the house most of the time due to her seasonal alopecia, but hates her evening walk and often tries to hide when she sees the lead ! Odd really because she adores hubby, but she'd much rather snuggle up to him on the sofa !She does hate rain and snow ( falling ) though, It seems to a bit of a stubborn Dachshund trait !


----------



## Charliebear22 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for the replies guys. He doesn't have a coat, he runs as soon as I get mine on! He's a border collie, only 1 year old. I just can't believe he doesn't want to go out! He had an operation on his shoulders at Christmas time and has been given the all clear by the vet now. I hope he's not in pain and that's why he doesn't want to go. He's not yelping or limping or anything though and will happily play inside with me.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

He may well be in pain still, they are very good at hiding it and will not necessarily let you know, perhaps you could get him seen to again by the vet or maybe even a canine chiropractor or something, they may be able to tell if there is a problem, eg stiffness etc with out being so invasive whereas a vet may need to take xrays

Or it may be an association with the pain he did have before/after the op, poor lad if it is, hope you get it sorted. 

A friends lab wasn't bothered about walks  but he didn't hide he just lay in his bed, I had never seen anything like it but I think he was little bit stupid and didn't realise what was going on


----------

